# عصير فاكهة الاساى اغلى فاكه في العالم ..اربح من ورائها 1000 ريال شهريا (صحيح)



## الاكساندرا (28 أكتوبر 2010)

كل طلب على المنتج منك او من الزبون لك50 ريال 
و100 نقطه 
وكل ما كان هناك افراد يسجلون من خلالك في الموقع تضاف لك نقاط
وعند تجميع 600 نقطه تتحول لك 150 ريال بحسابك ولوجمعت 1200 يعنى 300ريال وهكذا

كيفية إكتســــــــاب النقاط يجب عليك التسجيل ..
ومراجعتنـــا حتي نزودك برقم عضويتك ..التي تمكنك من 
إستدعاء الأشخاص وتساعدهم على التسجيل من خلالهــــــا

وبذلك تتكون لك النقاط التي تتحول الى مبالغ نقديه تنزل في حسابك المصرفي

هنـــــــا نقدم لك طريقة التسجيل في موقع الشركه 
ولأن موقع الشركه باللغه الانجليزيه حاليا قدمنا لك شرح طريقة التسجيل مدعمه بالصور 
[COLOR=#a000e]سوف يدعم الموقع اللغه العربيه في شهر 3 ميلادي[/COLOR]

إضغط على كلمة (تكبير الصوره) حتي تظهر لك البيانات بوضوح

موقع شركة زادلى 
http://www.zadly.net/register.php 

الدخول الى هذا الرابط























ولتذكيــــــــــر عند التسجيل يجب عليك مراجعتنا بطلب العضويه
بارسال رساله خاصه الينـــــــــــــا بالاسم المسجل به في موقع الشركه..

ومن يريد المنتج من غير التسجيل في الموقع الرجاء زيارة موقعنا وتقديم طلب في قسم طلبيات الاعضاء ..

مــــــــــــــاهو عصير الاساى وماهي مكونـــــــــــــــــاته ..








تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.









اهمية المنتج 

المنتج هو فاكهة الاساى التى تتواجد بالبرازيل بمنطقة الامازون 
حيث تقوم الشركه السعوديه زادلى ومقرها الدمام 
بعملية تعبئة العبوات بامريكا وتجهيزها
وارسالها الى السعوديه حيث يتم ذلك بأشراف خاص ومقنن وجوده عاليه , 
وتوجد كميات بالشركه بالشرقيه يقوم العضو بطلب الكميه الى يرغبها سواء كان بكج يعنى عبوتين او كرتون به بكج يعنى 12 عبوه ويتم شحنها اليه وتوصيلها الى 
باب المنــزل

فوائد عصير الاَساي

تقوية جهاز المناعة في الجسم
يساعد في زيادة الطاقة والتحمل للجسم 
يساعد في زيادة القوة الجنسية "للجنسين" (فياجرا الأمازون) 
تحسين عملية الهضم 
المساعدة في تخفيف الوزن 
حرق الدهون الضارة بالجسم 
يحارب الخلايا السرطانية 
تخفيف الألم والأوجاع والروماتيزم 
محاربة الكولسترول السلبي المسبب لامراض القلب 
محاربة الشيخوخة 
المحافظة على قوة البصر 
والمساعة على الاسترخاء في النوم 
يساعد في بناء العضلات 
يقوي التركيز العقلي 
يجعل البشرة أكثر شباباً وصحة 
يحسن الدورة الدموية 
يطهر ويزيل السموم من الجسم


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.






لاساي تتصدر المجموعة بمعدل ??? في الجرام الواحد ثم تأتي كل الفواكة والخضروات الاخري. في المركز الثاني الى السادس تأتي مجموعة التوت بكل انواعها. ثم الفلفل الاخضر ثم السبانخ والى ذلك. نلاحظ ان قوة مضادات الاكسدة في الاساي هي ضعف اقوى فاكهة واضعاف اضعاف الفواكه الاخري المعروفة. منظمة الغذاء الامريكية تنصح بتناول ?,??? الى ?,??? ORAC. للاسف وجد ان اغلب الناس لا يصل تناولهم حتى الى ?,??? ORAC. طبعا الارقام في الجدول هي في الجرام الواحد. في دراسة شهيرة قامت بها جامعة فلوريدا على حبوب الاساي اتضح ان حبوب الاساي قامت بقتل ??? من خلايا سرطان الدم. هذه الدراسة تمت في مختبرات وليس في جسم الانسان, لكن النتائج تبشر بالخير وتثبت لنا عدم الاستهانة بقوة الطبيعة. انا لا اروج لفكرة ان نترك الادوية ونتجة للغذاء لكن اعتقد ان الغذاء هو الوقاية.

يتضح لنا ان الاساي تحتوي على اعلى معدل من مضادات الاكسدة بين جميع فواكه العالم. لكن قوة الاساي ليست في محتواها من مضادات الاكسدة فقط فهناك مواد اخرى .

*انثوسيانين*
المادة الثانية والمتواجدة بكثرة في الاساي هي انثوسيانين وهي المادة المسئولة عن الصبغة في الكثير من النباتات والازهار. تذكرون موضوع ان النبيذ الاحمر مفيد؟ فائدة النبيذ الاحمر تعود الى احتوائه انثوسيانين. طبعا النبيذ محرم لكن الفاكهة لا, والاساي يحتوي على انثوسيانين اكثر من النبيذ الاحمر بثلاثين ضعف. اشتهر الفرنسيون بمطبخهم الشهير الذي يحتوي على الكثير من الاجبان والسكريات والكرواسان وما الى ذلك لكن لديهم معدلات وفيات امراض قلب قليلة. استغرب العلماء من هذا التناقض وبعد الدراسة وجدوا ان السبب يعود الى اكثار الفرنسيون من تناول النبيذ الاحمر. طبعا اذا هذه فائدة النبيذ فمابالك بالاساي الذي يحتوي على ثلاثين ضعف الفائدة.

*اوميغا*
المادة الثالثة في الاساي هي زيوت الاوميغا تلك الزيوت التي لها تأثير مذهل ومفيد جدا على جسم الانسان. ??? من تكوين الاساي هو دهون واغلب تلك الدهون هي دهون اوميغا ? واوميغا ? واوميغا ?.

*احماض امينية*

تحتوي الاساي على ?? نوع من الاحماض الامينية. الاحماض الامينية هي الحجر الاساس في بناء البروتين الذي بالتالي يبني العضلات.

*ستيرول*
يعد الستيرول مادة مفيدة تحافظ على صحة القلب. توجد هذه المادة في الاساي

*فيتامينات و معادن*

تحتوي الاساي على فيتامين أ , ب?, ب?, ب?, ج, و فيتامين هـ أيضا تحتوي على كالسيوم و مغنيسيوم وبوتاسيوم وزنك.

*الياف غذائية*

هي غنية بالالياف الغذائية فكل ???غرام من الاساي تحتوي على ?? غرام من الالياف

و لانه من الصعب جدا الحصول على الاساي خارج البرازيل فقد صنع منه عصير وكبسولات ووجد ان العصير والكبسولات حافظت على الفائدة واذا تجرعناهم كأننا نتجرع اساي طازج. للاسف لم اجد الاساي في الكويت الا في محل واحد وكان يبيع عصيرالاساي لكنه غير صافي ومخلوط معاه سكريات وعصير توت (لن افصح عن اسم المحل لانه يبيع العصير بسعر مبالغ فيه حيث اني دخلت امازون ووجدت نفس العصير لكن للاسف في السعودية والبحرين والكويت واغلبية الدول العربية يباع باضعاف السعر الاصلي) .عصير الاساي الاصلي قليل جدا في السكريات وطعمه مشابه لان يكون طعم عصير زيتون.



يباع عصير الاساي عالميا و لكن منتجنا حاصل على شهادات جودة
من الهيئة العامة للغذاء والدواء (المملكة العربية السعودية )
وشهادة شركة الحوطي ستانجر المحدودة(المعتمدة لدى الهيئة السعودية لمواصفات و مقاييس الجودة)

و شهادة وزارة الزراعة الامريكية

الجرعة اليومية لمشرب الاساي :
30 مل و هذه الكمية تحتوي على 4800 من ال ORAC .
الباكيج يحتوي على عبوتين
مل عبوة سعة 960 مل 
كافية لشهرين للشخص السليم لانه ياخذ جرعه واحده كل
24 ساعة 
و الذي يعاني من مشاكل صحية مرتين كل 12 ساعة تكفيه لشهر

بسعر 350 ريال

هدية غالية تقدمونها لصحتكم التي لا تقدر بثمن


----------



## الاكساندرا (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: عصير فاكهة الاساى اغلى فاكه في العالم ..اربح من ورائها 1000 ريال شهريا (صحيح)*

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## الاكساندرا (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: عصير فاكهة الاساى اغلى فاكه في العالم ..اربح من ورائها 1000 ريال شهريا (صحيح)*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------

